# Huge Wolf



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

This Wolf has been eating well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fo sho, I think that one has been floating around for several months now; I thought there was an explanation to it not being as big as shown...???


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Fo sho, I think that one has been floating around for several months now; I thought there was an explanation to it not being as big as shown...???


Yeah, the guy is 5' 1" tall.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Jahan holding his new huskie pup.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was North Slope and his Pomeranian. :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, this one's making the rounds again. 
This is one tough wolf. It's been killed in Ontario, Alberta, and Idaho.

Northern Ontario:
http://forum.ebaumsworld.com/showthread.php?t=304373

Alberta:
http://www.huntandtell.com/2009/06/18/huge-wolf/

Idaho:
http://proliberty.com/observer/20090623.htm


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the internet!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Its Jahan holding his new huskie pup.


It is actually a pit bull that was chasing people in liberty park! :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

jahan said:


> It is actually a pit bull that was chasing people in liberty park! :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


I heard it was a hobbit that shot him with a 50 BMG in liberty park. Something about a drug deal gone bad....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, this one's making the rounds again.
> This is one tough wolf. It's been killed in Ontario, Alberta, and Idaho.
> 
> Northern Ontario:
> ...


Huh, maybe this subspecie has some cat blood in him giving him 9 lives??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

has anyone ever learned what the true story is behind this photo? I have heard so many things that I dont even read the e-mail when it comes to me now. As soon as I see the photo, I just delete it


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

[quote by Bax* on Sat Feb 20, 2010 2:57 pm

has anyone ever learned what the true story is behind this photo? I have heard so many things that I dont even read the e-mail when it comes to me now. As soon as I see the photo, I just delete itquote]

Ya, lots of stuff on the net about this thing! This link is the closest I have come to the story...lol

http://www.outdoorsmenforum.ca/showthread.php?t=34797

http://www.grimsmonstermix.com/


----------

